# Honeybee Hill-Not quite just starting out-I'm continuing on..backyard farming in eastern suburbia with my family



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 20, 2022)

Sitting here at my desk, in the house we've lived in for only a month, I reflect on how lucky I am to have all that I have. I have 4 healthy children, a fiancé that I've known for almost my entire life, I have a piece of land that's beautiful, good neighbors, and a job that I love. I'm a lucky woman. 
I have 1 daughter and 3 sons. My daughter is the oldest and just got into Nursing school I'm so proud of her accomplishments, and the fact that she's following me in the medical field. My oldest son is finishing up his BA in Education, and will move into the MA program at the same college. My middle son is getting into the union, so hopefully he'll be set, and my youngest son is in 11th grade, considering a career in computers and looking forward to his junior prom in another 2 weeks. 
My Fiancé is a lawyer, he works in corporate/contract law, mainly with Native American tribes, and teaches Native American law in the city. He's a good man, the kids love him, and he loves us all very much. Our wedding is in July. 

The farm...I keep honeybees, and chickens right now-adding turkey poults next week, and hopefully goats in the near future. I love to vegetable farm, and this years crops will feature corn, tomato, beans, peas, cucumbers and squash. Spring is slowly getting here, so I am in the prep stage of the year. I am also planting apple trees on earth day, in my dads memory, and a cherry tree in memory of my husbands brother who passed many years ago. We're pretty sentimental people. lol. 

I'm going to pause here-it's daylight and I must open the chicken pen so the ladies can stretch their legs.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2022)

Count your Blessings! Life is wonderful isn’t it? Congratulations on a perfect new home and the room for animals and a garden. More congratulations on the upcoming wedding, Blessings on many good years together.


----------



## Finnie (Apr 20, 2022)

What she said. 😊

Looking forward to following along on your journey.


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 23, 2022)

Happy Saturday!
I went to visit my neighbors goats the other day. Yup. I gotta have a couple. My little dog, Shelby (A shihtzu) is not impressed, and sat several feet away, looking insulted that I would consider even looking at those farm animals, when obviously, having a shihtzu should be enough! My GSD loved them, and the Golden wasn't allowed into the pen so she just drooled on herself and licked the ground. (she's a MENSA scholar)

I laid down the hardware cloth for underneath the new coop, hopefully FEDEX will figure out how to get to Long Island from PA, and deliver. I've been on the phone with them, and frankly I think I'm going to have these chicks living in my office until they're laying before FEDEX gets their poop together. 

My youngest son pulled all the weeds from my vegetable garden yesterday, it was a very labor intensive job, so I was pretty happy that he took care of it. I will roto till it today, then lay the weed cloth down, and put in the pathways. Last year was a crazy maze of weeds and vegetables and I'm not having it again this year. I will only grow chemical free and organic, so my bees can be safe, so this is the only way. 

I checked the new hives yesterday, and the girls are happily building comb, and looking healthy. I fed them again, and they seem to be finding pollen on the spring flowers and flowering trees. I worry about that, so that's one less thing.

Monday or Tuesday I pick up my turkey poults, I'm looking forward to it. My neighbor has a girl that helps her clean and care for her flock and herd, so I can have that girl come at wedding time, and I can relax knowing that all my critters are cared for by someone who knows what they're doing. 

Well, I'm off to feed and water the animals and people. See you all later!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2022)

A farm sitter is a wonderful friend to have! 
I don’t use any chemicals on my garden either. In the past I’ve used cardboard, paper feed sacks and mulch with great success. I used weed cloth in 2020, it wasn’t real good quality and crab grass still grew under it! In 2021, we laid down paper feed sacks then put the weed cloth down (I had another roll of the same stuff) and it worked great. This year, no garden, I’ve moved to a rent house and I’m waiting to close on my new farm. Won’t have time for a garden. 

Your bees will thank you for not using chemicals on their food too!


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 23, 2022)

Baymule said:


> A farm sitter is a wonderful friend to have!
> I don’t use any chemicals on my garden either. In the past I’ve used cardboard, paper feed sacks and mulch with great success. I used weed cloth in 2020, it wasn’t real good quality and crab grass still grew under it! In 2021, we laid down paper feed sacks then put the weed cloth down (I had another roll of the same stuff) and it worked great. This year, no garden, I’ve moved to a rent house and I’m waiting to close on my new farm. Won’t have time for a garden.
> 
> Your bees will thank you for not using chemicals on their food too!


I'm definitely going to try the feed sacks under the weed cloth! I am a bag hoarder...my supermarket only uses brown paper bags, so maybe those would work? 
I have several neighbors who have agreed not to put anything down on their yards (chemicals and such) I asked them not to, while delivering them some free honey and explaining that the reason the honey is safe and great for their families is that there's no chemicals in it...it seems to have worked. Everyone has dandelions and clover and they leave them alone. 
I'm pretty excited to have someone I can count on for farm sitting. My neighbors farm area is very well taken care of, the animals have fresh water 3 times a day and their bedding is changed daily. There's zero odor, even with the ducks she keeps, so this will be a great relationship to have.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2022)

Just don’t use the woven plastic feed bags. I use those for trash bags. 

Dandelion petals, dried, make a nice tea. Use some of your honey! Pick the neighbors dandelion flowers, “gift” them with tea and honey. Bribery works well with neighbors!


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 27, 2022)

So we had a nice weekend here on the Island, of course my chicken coop still hasn't arrived, because why would Fedex freight find us without a problem? It's supposed to arrive today, but I'm not holding my breath on that one! When the pallets are dumped in my driveway, I'll believe it. It's a good thing the new chicks are still so small, because putting up the coop and making modifications as needed will take some time. FH is not really handy (such a city boy) so it will be up to me and DS2 to instruct him and DS3 on how to be of assistance without driving me crazy. 
We had our first fire in the pit behind the cabin on Sunday, and it was glorious. FH is very good at clearing brush, and he wanted to hire someone to take the brush piles away...I was horrified at the thought, because brush burns really well, and it's free! (The brush wasn't little wispy stuff-it's vines and large dead bushes) Plus, next to putting out fires, and treating sick people-there's nothing I like more than having a fire in the pit! City boy will get the hang of it sooner or later! 
In other news, we found a flex tube in our new coop area as we were clearing for the coop...we had no idea what it was for-until Monday when my neighbor opened her pool-it's her back wash vent. That's not going to work for me, I moved it down the hill towards her property, and will speak with her today about moving it completely-I can't have chemical laden water coming onto my property with the chickens right there and several hives around the property. 

The baby chicks got moved to the garage over the weekend into a huge dog pen. They seem about as happy as chickens can be I guess. They have tons of room and they can scratch and peck to their hearts desire. I love them but it's going to take some time to really win them over. Meal worms have always done the trick! I have to call about my turkey poults-shipping was delayed to the farm I get them from, as is all shipping these days, so I want to make sure I'm there to pick them up when they arrive. 

I opened the new hives this weekend to make sure all was well with the new girls-they are happily drawing comb and acting like normal Italian honey bees, puppy-dog gentle. They were curious about me, but ignored me for the most part. After the 20+ stings I got a few weeks ago, (and the fact that the stings are still raised and bothering me) I  was hesitant, but all went well, and no kamikaze bees attacked me. 

I succumbed to spring fever this week and repotted a bunch of my house plants, and bought a few new ones, did some weeding in the flower garden area, and hung up bird feeders and put out the deer buckets. The squirrels seem to think they've been adopted by a very benevolent family, and as long as they don't dig up the yard, I'm happy to provide some tasty treats for them! I strung up fairy lights on the deck too, I have a thing for fairy lights, I put them everywhere-the solar kind, so I don't have to worry about any electrical issues, this cabin is 100+ years old, and the electrical system needs some real work-my daughters boyfriend will eventually get over here to fix it with DS2, so until then, I don't plug much in.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2022)

It sounds like a lovely place! Pictures!! Post pictures!! Hope your coop shows up today and it all goes together with no problems.


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 27, 2022)

The beginnings of our first fire



Very large buck, when he was walking into the yard from the road, at first glance, I thought we had a very lost moose heading in. 



Our one Polish chick. till trying to think of an appropriate name for her.




This little guy was sunning himself, until I came outside to take pictures...then I got a snotty look. I shall call him Francois.  

I'll post more pictures, as I look though my phone. I take waaaaay too many.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2022)

I like your fire pit. Pretty place. I like the wildlife pictures too! 
Polish chickens are so cool looking. I’ve never had any, maybe I’ll get some when I get chickens again.


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 27, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I like your fire pit. Pretty place. I like the wildlife pictures too!
> Polish chickens are so cool looking. I’ve never had any, maybe I’ll get some when I get chickens again.


She's my first polish, I get lots of eggs from my older girls, so I figured I could go a little fancy with this bunch. in addition to the Polish, I have 3 white standard Cochins and 2 New Hampshires. The old girls are Marans, and red Sex Links. They lay like nobody's business. 

Everyone I talk to tells me that their Polish are "special" I'm wondering what exactly that means.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2022)

From what I gather, Polish can’t see predators coming for them and need special care. Also heard they can be rather ditzy, even for a chicken. One of these days, I’ll have some!


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 27, 2022)

Baymule said:


> From what I gather, Polish can’t see predators coming for them and need special care. Also heard they can be rather ditzy, even for a chicken. One of these days, I’ll have some!


I think ditzy is exactly what they are. I brought the hose into the garage to fill the waterer...the little Billy Idol wannabe was shrieking , while the rest of the girls ran to the hose for the fresh water.


----------



## Finnie (Apr 28, 2022)

My son in law named our Polish chicken Gertrude. 😂

She’s a little odder than our other chickens, but not as much as I was expecting her to be.


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 29, 2022)

So today is my youngest sons Junior Prom. My baby is growing up.  After prom, all of his friends are coming here to play video games and eat snacks. I'm glad they all want to come here, I'll know they're safe and not at some party where there's drinking and God knows what else. So-5 16 year olds in a tiny cabin, playing Dungeons and Dragons...it will be an experience. 

I have a fun filled day of buying soda and snacks, then having my hair done because tomorrow is the Fire Department installation dinner (also known as Volly Prom!) After my hair is done, my daughter and I will be attempting to tame DS3s mop of hair into a Leonardo DiCaprio style do-the prom theme is Gatsby


----------



## lyric (Apr 29, 2022)

Honeybee Hill said:


> Sitting here at my desk, in the house we've lived in for only a month, I reflect on how lucky I am to have all that I have. I have 4 healthy children, a fiancé that I've known for almost my entire life, I have a piece of land that's beautiful, good neighbors, and a job that I love. I'm a lucky woman.
> I have 1 daughter and 3 sons. My daughter is the oldest and just got into Nursing school I'm so proud of her accomplishments, and the fact that she's following me in the medical field. My oldest son is finishing up his BA in Education, and will move into the MA program at the same college. My middle son is getting into the union, so hopefully he'll be set, and my youngest son is in 11th grade, considering a career in computers and looking forward to his junior prom in another 2 weeks.
> My Fiancé is a lawyer, he works in corporate/contract law, mainly with Native American tribes, and teaches Native American law in the city. He's a good man, the kids love him, and he loves us all very much. Our wedding is in July.
> 
> ...


I agree.  From where I sit what you have described in addition to being blessed is a fairytale existance.  Enjoy it with all your might.  It warmed my heart to read it.

Uww, I can not wait for your wedding.

The eldest son, the one whom I commented is tres cute in another post is on the path I left (B.A. then M.Ed. same uni).  Now I live in rural GA and the only jobs I can find that are not HOURS away pay minimum wage.  Get this, here that means $7.25/hr.  It is not that I am too good to do the work, but simply not worth the wear and tear on my vehicles to leave the house for.  In not too recent past (some say even today) factor in COVID infection; nahh sirr was I going to accept that salary in exchange for my labor. 

Every now and again I get the itch to try again.  Responded to a part time store office clerk position two weeks ago.  Even put on my lashes for the interview.  After we went through the game of interviewing, here we go . . . the job pays $9/hr.  Oh, but that's not the best part.  After studying on it I decided, "Okay, $9 beats $0, Lyric.  Take it."  The next morning he calls me and and says, "Ma'am, I spoke with corporate, the job pays $8/hr."  My response, "Thank you for your time. Have a pleasant day."


----------



## lyric (Apr 29, 2022)

Honeybee Hill said:


> So today is my youngest sons Junior Prom. My baby is growing up.  After prom, all of his friends are coming here to play video games and eat snacks. I'm glad they all want to come here, I'll know they're safe and not at some party where there's drinking and God knows what else. So-5 16 year olds in a tiny cabin, playing Dungeons and Dragons...it will be an experience.
> 
> I have a fun filled day of buying soda and snacks, then having my hair done because tomorrow is the Fire Department installation dinner (also known as Volly Prom!) After my hair is done, my daughter and I will be attempting to tame DS3s mop of hair into a Leonardo DiCaprio style do-the prom theme is Gatsby


Yesss.  Everybody enjoy this momentous event! 🥰


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 29, 2022)

lyric said:


> I agree.  From where I sit what you have described in addition to being blessed is a fairytale existance.  Enjoy it with all your might.  It warmed my heart to read it.
> 
> Uww, I can not wait for your wedding.
> 
> ...


@lyric , have you looked into online courses? Online is the biggest thing nowadays due to not only COVID, but people with families and jobs that can't get to a college or University to take classes in person. That's what I did! I have so much going on, fitting a scheduled class into my days wasn't an option. I wish you all the luck in the world finding a good job!! 

Thank you so much for the well wishes! After being in an abusive relationship for 21 years, I truly feel like I'm in a dream. My children are all in my wedding party, my daughter is my maid of honor, and my sons are "brides men" lol. They're all really looking forward to wearing a tuxedo. (who are these kids? I prefer jeans and sneakers for every occasion)


----------



## lyric (Apr 29, 2022)

Honeybee Hill said:


> @lyric , have you looked into online courses? Online is the biggest thing nowadays due to not only COVID, but people with families and jobs that can't get to a college or University to take classes in person. That's what I did! I have so much going on, fitting a scheduled class into my days wasn't an option. I wish you all the luck in the world finding a good job!!
> 
> Thank you so much for the well wishes! After being in an abusive relationship for 21 years, I truly feel like I'm in a dream. My children are all in my wedding party, my daughter is my maid of honor, and my sons are "brides men" lol. They're all really looking forward to wearing a tuxedo. (who are these kids? I prefer jeans and sneakers for every occasion)


Awwwwwww boy.  You need a cyber auntie to attend.  I could be the cyber auntie from "anotha motha".  It would be so fun to hang out with you all; LOL!  It is going to be such a joyous (pun intended; joy is my middle name) occasion.  Take loads of pics and please share one or two. 

Yeah, tuxes are cool.  They are going to be haaaandsome!!!  And your daughter (aren't they the coolest things?)  I have four of 'em.  No boys.  Tall, statuesque.  I call them my Amazon women.

Hey Honeybee.  I think I am done with the Georgia job search.  Gonna learn to be thankful and satisfied on my SS retirement income.  It's easier than the frustration I have been feeling. 

Good to read ya this morning though.  Have a great rest of your day.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 29, 2022)

Sounds like you have it going on!  😊

The fire pit is a beauty.   And I love the look into the yard and trees.  But be careful of Francois.   Yeah. If he feels like living under your cabin, you could have problems.   They enjoy digging massive tunnels for burrows.  Generally have at least two wives and more tunnels!!   That can be devastating for a foundation of a house.  Plus the in and out holes in a yard, for access to said tunnels.   You could literally break a leg in one.

Hope you get some goats. They are so cute.  Very personable and smart, too.   And they love dandelions!  Yep, you'll be planting them.    City boy FH will learn and enjoy.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2022)

I remember the days of being the teenager hang out place! Boys can eat a LOT. 

BEER BISCUITS!!!! 

Directions; 
1 can of beer
Enough Bisquick to make a dough, just past gooey. 

Sprinkle counter with flour, pat out dough about 1” thick. I use a medium drinking glass to cut them out. Place on greased cookie sheet. Bake at 375 for maybe 15 minutes or until browned. Honestly I don’t remember but they always were gobbled down. 

Set out butter, jam and get out of the way! 

Start another batch.


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 30, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I remember the days of being the teenager hang out place! Boys can eat a LOT.
> 
> BEER BISCUITS!!!!
> 
> ...


They were pretty hungry-ate popcorn, cookies, ice cream and pizza rolls. But they were pretty quiet while locusting, so I got some sleep, thankfully. I have my Installation dinner tonight, and I need to be bright eyed and bushy tailed for the festivities.
The cats seemed to think it was my fault that their boy was occupied and couldn't cuddle with them in bed, so I got "the look" from them. 
Some pictures of DS3...






Doing his Leonardo as Gatsby pose



At the 9/11 Memorial waterfall at my fire house



With DD who came to glue his mop into submission



DS2 who passed us on the road and turned around to see his brother. Yes. He's about 6'4-6'5.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2022)

You have beautiful kids!


----------



## Honeybee Hill (Apr 30, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You have beautiful kids!


Thank you!


----------



## Honeybee Hill (May 4, 2022)

The little chickens are almost fully feathered, so the coop must be finished soon. If it ever stops raining, I'll be able to get the run finished. Everything is so green from the rain, but I need some sun! Sunday is mothers day, the day that it's considered safe to plant here in southern NY. I still need to decide what we're planting, the local agway usually has great seedlings, saving me from having to find a place to start the plants. 





This young man is just budding his spring antlers




The Coop so far. It's small IMO, but should fit 6 hens who will free range most of the time.


----------



## Baymule (May 4, 2022)

Coop is cute, I’m sure it will be adequate. 

Pretty pink flowers!


----------



## Honeybee Hill (May 5, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Coop is cute, I’m sure it will be adequate.
> 
> Pretty pink flowers!


The flowers are a cherry blossom. Pretty now, but by next week, they'll be leaving a brown mess all over. FHs OCD will kick in...

The coop is a nice one, I put down hardware cloth so raccoons can't dig under it, and I have an automatic door closer that I'm installing. I'm hoping to get the run set up today, but we have the Cinco de Mayo taco night at the firehouse so we'll see how far I get. I leave Monday for Florida, I have so much to get done before then. 
My invitations are supposed to be delivered today-I'll let ya know how that works out. USPS seems to take their time around here, so I don't have very high hopes...


----------



## Baymule (May 5, 2022)

USPS now treats employees like dirt. They are no longer employees with government benefits. It’s no longer a lifetime job. Small wonder nobody wants a postal job anymore. My sister only gets mail delivered once a week. Once.


----------



## Honeybee Hill (May 7, 2022)

Baymule said:


> USPS now treats employees like dirt. They are no longer employees with government benefits. It’s no longer a lifetime job. Small wonder nobody wants a postal job anymore. My sister only gets mail delivered once a week. Once.


Once a week?? FH would lose his mind. He loves getting the mail. He listens for the mailman, and now there's two houses to collect mail from, he's in his glory. I don't understand it, but his dad is the same way. At 86 years old, the man is like a child every single day when the mail comes. I guess it's a charming trait...   

It's been raining like crazy here, so I got my invitations assembled and mailed. FH and all the kids and their SOs surprised me with a graduation dinner last night, except DS3-he's sick with a cough and aches. Two negative COVID tests, so I'm guessing just "regular sick" today he had a low grade fever, and he slept all day, (except when I woke him to take robitussin and Tylenol and to drink tons of water.)
DS1 and his girlfriend got me a hanging plant for an early mothers day gift. DS1 really knows his mama. I LOVE plants, seriously-LOVE. I have so many, and I always want more. I found an app called Greg that you log your plants, with pictures and it tells you what kind of plant it is, and specific care for them...and you get to name them-Yes. I'm a little odd, but I'm completely charmed by it.


----------



## Honeybee Hill (May 24, 2022)

Good Morning everyone!
I'm sorry I've been MIA, between the Florida Bachelorette trip (which was awesome!) and wedding planning (interesting) and trying to finish all my requirements for the Masters program...not to mention the Fire Department duties, I'm so frazzled I'm amazed that I'm still able to type. 

The Florida trip was so much fun! Very hot weather, but my friends house was beautiful and the girls really planned some very fun activities. (example-line dancing lessons )

We've been getting our RSVPs back at a steady pace. I still can't believe how many people we invited. FH is stoked, and I'm just dismayed that he knows this many people. I'm not really an extremely social individual. I have close friends, but not really a huge group. I guess raising kids and working keeps me from really expanding my social circle.(In person)

My new chickens are getting big, the one Polish that we have has been named Edith, and she's, well, special. She tends to just march up to whatever she's interested in, then just stare at it. I think she's processing information, but she just might be staring blankly without much of a thought. 

The bees are getting a second super today, as soon as I talk myself into putting on the suit. It's been washed too many times, and I think it has shrunk (just agree with me here...)

I hope everyone has had a nice couple of weeks!


----------



## Baymule (May 26, 2022)

Thanks for the update, sound like you have been busy! Don't worry, we will not mention the bee suit..........   It's only important to fit into the wedding dress!


----------



## murphysranch (May 29, 2022)

How much fun are you!! So much!! Congrats of all that you've been accomplishing and for the upcoming wedding! Cute kids, cute chick (I thought of Poof as a name when I read your April posts), and nice Homestead. Nice to meet you and thanks for the pics.


----------

